# Truss frame ID



## ccmerz (Dec 27, 2018)

What make and approximate year is this frame?


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2018)

How about some photos of the rear drop outs?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 27, 2018)

Did Dayton/Davis make a truss frame?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 27, 2018)

This is the only photo I have.


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 27, 2018)

Found it!! Same fork!! This was the picture I was looking  for. I put my money on emblem! Teens

Photo credit: *bikewhorder*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 27, 2018)

Goldenindian said:


> Found it!! Same fork!! This was the picture I was looking for. I put my money on emblem! TeensView attachment 925381Photo credit: *bikewhorder*



Good eye. From the Walthour and Hood catalog reprint that Scott sells







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2018)

Is there an Emblem truss bar frame in that catalog that matches the OP's picture?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Is there an Emblem truss bar frame in that catalog that matches the OP's picture?



Looks to be the same frame with the heavy duty fork

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 27, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Looks to be the same frame with the heavy duty fork
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Give or take a year or two.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2018)

The truss bar frame in the catalog has a tube spacer between the two tubes and the OP's image does not.

Iver is similar but not quite the same. Arch bar is buried.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2018)

check with fordsnake and hoofhearted, carlton&patric


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 28, 2018)

Better Photos can lead to better answers. Frame construction, dropouts , fork crown etc. If emblem is a lead, emblem  dropouts are unique and a dead give away.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2018)

ccmerz said:


> What make and approximate year is this frame?View attachment 925016
> 
> View attachment 925017




100% match to my 1917 Speedwell made by Emblem. A model made for Eaton Co. for resell in the Canadian market.
If your frame is in Canada .... this is my guess.
Everything is identical to my bike.

"EDIT" Here is it.
https://archive.org/details/eatons191700eatouoft/page/n289

Max


----------

